
Ask HN: Mails form JavaScript (client) securely? - filipstachura
I want to send mails to me whenever sth happens on my site without implementing server.<p>I&#x27;d love to use mailgun or mandrill, but this expose my API key. Is there a service where I can still use API, but make it safe by sending mails only to myself?
======
quantisan
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/21041537/654416](http://stackoverflow.com/a/21041537/654416)

~~~
filipstachura
Thanks, I've seen that - but it's not a solution.

"Keep in mind that your API key is visible to anyone, so any malicious user
may use your key to send out emails that can eat up your quota."

------
ramon
AWS JS SDK + AWS SES + reCaptcha

